# Catfish tournament on West point lake?



## corey85 (Feb 2, 2017)

Does anyone know of a catfishing tournament being held on West point lake this year? If not,  I would like to get some folks together and have one or two this year. Thanks


----------



## SumterSlayer (Feb 6, 2017)

Chattahoochee Hilljacks are having one June 10th form 1200 pm to 8 pm but location of start hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## corey85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks I will check them out. Do you know if it is an open tournament or do you have to be in the club. (Sorry , but I don't know much about fishing tournaments)


----------



## SumterSlayer (Feb 9, 2017)

No it is open to the public. Great tournament series to fish in as well as the Chatt Kat tournament series. Great groups of people who are knowledgeable and very helpful. Just an all around fun tournament series for West Georgia and East Alabama citizens.


----------



## corey85 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the reply I really appreciate it. I plan on fishing the tournament.


----------

